# Can't download .dmg files? Help!



## alorena1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, there.

I've been having a few problems with downloading .dmg files. I can't open them and install a program, but I can't seem to actually download them from websites. The window opens and then it doesn't do anything, it just says "loading". I use Firefox, btw, but I think this also happens on Safari.

Is there anything I can do? :S


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 21, 2010)

Try your .dmg download in Safari. Open the Safari preferences first, and turn off (uncheck) the choice for "open safe files after downloading".
Download the .dmg file, then double-click to open. You should then see the installer (or whatever else is in that .dmg file). Open that installer, see if that doesn't work for you....


----------



## alorena1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nop, didn't work


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 21, 2010)

There's two parts: the download, and the install...
Did the download complete?
If not, did you get an error of some kind?

If the download completed OK, but the install doesn't work, again - do you get an error message?


----------



## alorena1 (Nov 21, 2010)

The Safari page went black and didn't react after that... The download didn't even start.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 21, 2010)

Can you give the link to that download?
Have you tried others?

Try the download on this page, to see if the results are the same (black page): 
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1069

I know that if you don't have OS X 10.4.11, then the download won't install (but you should get an error telling you the operating system is the wrong version). I just want to see if a standard Apple download will download or not.
Also, please tell me what version of OS X you are using.


----------



## alorena1 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm trying to install this: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/26798/iextractmp3

This happens with everything I try to install, either on Safari or Firefox. I wasn't able to download on that page either...
I have the latest version, 10.6.5.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 21, 2010)

Restart your Mac.
Don't use any other software, except Safari.
Try that same Apple download, and just to try it out, use the 10.6 version, so you could actually use it: http://www.apple.com/safari/download/

Do you get the same exact results (the black page)? Does that happen as soon as you click the download link, or is there a few seconds delay?

Did this download problem start very recently - like since you updated to 10.6.5?
How did you update to 10.6.5?
Did you use your Software Update, or did you download that update (and it successfully installed, apparently)


----------

